# New 3.2 owner........Hi!



## mattk (May 15, 2009)

Hi all,

Recently bought a MK 3.2v6 and it is amazing  
It needs a few cosmetics sorting (kerbed front wheels) and it's a shame that the previous owner put cheapo front tyres on it but the sound is superb and it was too good a deal to miss!

Looking forward to spending lots of time on here, getting some good advice!!???

Matt


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome Matt time to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum Matt


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum buddy


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome.

Brilliant forum. Give it a week you'll be addicated to checking it for latest going on's! (much like a blackberry!)

Cheers [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

